# Carla Bruni, Claudia Schiffer & more models - Versace Show Fall 1992 x73



## brian69 (16 Jan. 2016)

*Carla Bruni, Christy Turlington, Claudia Schiffer, Karen Mulder, Linda Evangelista, Niki Taylor & Stephanie Seymour*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

​


----------



## silvloo (12 Sep. 2016)

back iin the film days... great. thanks.


----------

